# DRC masonery



## karimjaber (Mar 24, 2013)

Let's have a discussion about the DRC Masonery...


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok, I'll bite. What is DRC Masonry?

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 24, 2013)

karimjaber said:


> Let's have a discussion about the DRC Masonery...
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Premium App



Alright, I am your Huckleberry.


----------



## crono782 (Mar 24, 2013)

Democratic Republic of Congo?


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## karimjaber (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes DRC is the Democratic Republic of Congo.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok, talk to us about it a little about it. I did not even think of masonry being in the DRC. I should have I suppose, we're everywhere. Are you a mason there? Is there any news about masonry in the DRC?

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Txmason (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh! Interesting !


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## PHCONGOS (May 8, 2013)

Hello brethren and greetings from Africa I am bro.Ben of Kinshasa Congo .this is to confirm that Masonry is well established in DRC.
I am a Prince Hall window son traveling from west to east.
I will be glad to provide you more info about the craft in DRC I can be reached privately at paggroup@Gmail.com  also you can visit the Facebook page princehallcongo
Your bro.keeper
Ben

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## kosei (May 8, 2013)

The are under the jurisdiction of the MWPHGLoNC


----------



## PHCONGOS (May 8, 2013)

Please Brethren check the Princehallcongo Facebook page to learn about Prince Hall presence in Africa.
Fraternally yours.
Bro.Ben

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## PHCONGOS (May 8, 2013)

Please Brethren check the Princehallcongo Facebook page to learn about Prince Hall presence in Africa.
My bro.keeper
Fraternally yours.
Bro.Ben

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## PHCONGOS (May 8, 2013)

Where u r located bro.kosei

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## kosei (May 8, 2013)

How about you share some light about your lodge on this forum? When were y'all given a charter or dispensation to start your work?


----------



## kosei (May 9, 2013)

Fort Worth, TX Panther City #159 of the MWPHGLoTX PHA





PHCONGOS said:


> Where u r located bro.kosei
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (May 9, 2013)

kosei said:


> The are under the jurisdiction of the MWPHGLoNC



I can't tell if this is a statement or a question.  Has PHA North Carolina been chartering lodges in the previously unoccupied territory of the DRC?  Nice if it works.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_Republic_of_the_Congo

I recall them under the name Zaire and having a lot of civil wars.  Looks like peace is gradually happening.  Tough row to hoe for building lodges there.  Prayers of support.


----------



## kosei (May 9, 2013)

These two lodges are under MWPHGLNC • My Brother's Keeper Lodge #847, c/o Fidele Bayakimissa Sec 31/04, Alle'e des Clinq Tailles, 49650 Villeneuve d'Ascq FRANCE
• Milton F. Fitch, Sr. Lodge # 848UD, Brazzaville, Samuel Badinga, P.O. Box 13359, Brazzaville, Congo, 4 Sa 16:00 





dfreybur said:


> I can't tell if this is a statement or a question. Has PHA North Carolina been chartering lodges in the previously unoccupied territory of the DRC? Nice if it works.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_Republic_of_the_Congo
> 
> I recall them under the name Zaire and having a lot of civil wars. Looks like peace is gradually happening. Tough row to hoe for building lodges there. Prayers of support.


----------



## kosei (May 9, 2013)

http://www.mwphglnc.com/lodges.html


----------

